# wie würdet ihr bestücken?



## katja (18. Apr. 2007)

hallo ihr experten!

auf anhängendem foto nun unsere becken, die einmal ein "pflanzenfilter" werden sollen! beim größeren beträgt die höhe bis zum schnabel 30 cm, beim kleineren 23 cm.
blähton haben wir schon bereit. wie hoch sollen wir den einfüllen? und welche pflanzen passen da rein? für den großen dachte ich an den aus dem teich ausrangierten __ schilf. vorne würde mir eine andere blattform vielleicht mit blüten gut gefallen. was würde sich denn da eignen, natürlich am besten eine pflanze, die auch gut nährstoffe zieht!

bin aber auch für jede andere gute idee zu haben!  

den filter im hintergrund müsst ihr euch wegdenken, der bleibt da nicht stehen. vermutlich wird es sogar ein neuer!


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

sehr schön !

den Hinteren fett mit __ Schilf


den Vordern mit blauen und gelben __ Lilien

und vielleicht etwas __ Brunnenkresse die kann man übrigens auch ein bisschen herunter ranken lassen.
Schilf und Lilien sind nachgewiesen die effektivsten Repopflanzen.

am effektivsten ist das Substrat über den höchsten Wasserstand zu füllen. HeikoH. hat das konsquent durchgezogen  

ich nicht   nur weil ich´s fließen sehen will 







ist aber falsch ! 

ein Lochblech vor die Überläufe und Du kannst die Teile ganz voll füllen.


mfG


----------



## Holger1969 (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

hallo katja,

sind wirklich schön, aber.. vielleicht würde sich ein dritter seiner art noch gut machen........


----------



## katja (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

hallo, das ging ja flott!

@karsten: bin begeistert, dass von dir keine kritik kommt   und deine pflanzenvorschläge gefallen mir auch! werde ich so machen, danke  
wegen lochblech werde ich mal den vorlauten holger1969 anhauen   obwohl es mir auch besser gefallen würde noch wasser zu sehen   aber wenn das falsch ist   

@holger1969: vergiss es   die terrasse ist so schon voll genug  
komm du mir nach hause


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

Wo gibts diese Teile eigentlich?
Preis wäre evtl. auch noch interessant.


----------



## katja (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

die kästen kann man als pflanzkasten nutzen oder eben als wasserbottich tunen!   finde die auch klasse!
diese (seite 6 und 7) und andere tolle sachen im onlinekatalog:
http://www.flippo.info/kunden/Bruegmann/2007_bruegmann_pflanzkaesten_V2/index.html

der große hat 130 l inhalt, der kleinere 60 l inhalt, und die "schnäbel" sind zubehör. wir haben noch etwas verhandelt und für alles (6 teile) 170 € bezahlt. finde ich gerade noch erträglich und ist auf jeden fall wesentlich schöner als getarnte mörtelkübel oder so


----------



## katja (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

@karsten: hab die ganze zeit nachgedacht, komm aber nicht drauf, was falsch sein soll bzw. nicht funktioniert, wenn die steinschicht ca. 5 cm vor wasserspiegel endet   

möchtest du mich erleuchten??  

ich dachte schon nur so an 3/4 befüllung (steine)  

es geht doch in erster linie darum, dass die pflanzen nährstoffe aus dem wasser schlabbern, da spielt es doch keine rolle wie hoch die steinchen sind, oder? 

ich versteh das nicht!!!


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

@katja 

nicht ganz  

durch die Überdeckung mit Substrat soll vermieden werden ,dass

die Substratschicht  veralgt
sich Kanäle bilden
und die Mücken eine Brutstätte finden

den Koifritzen   ist noch wichtig kein Vogeltränke zu bauen
wegen möglicher Infektionsgefahren



das was bei Dir entstehen soll ist ja eine Art "Modell"  
eines bewachsenem Bodenfilters .
Die funktionieren ganz grob so :
dass sich an geeigneten Pflanzen 
in einem geeignetem Substrat 
bei geeigneter Durchströmung    
an den Wurzeln eine Mikrobiozönose bildet die dann gemeinsam eine biologische Reinigung des Teichwassers leistet

 

oder so

im Substrat um die Wurzeln der Repopflanzen bilden sich ein Milieu in dem sich Bakterien ansiedeln ,welche die Reinigungsleistung vollbringen.

dazu kommt dass es nett aussieht ,  
und 
die Pflanzen durch die o.g. Bakterien aufgeschlossenen Nährstoffe in Grünmasse einlagern

durch die Überdeckung entsteht die max . Substrathöhe und 
eine besserer Gasaustausch durch vergrößerte Oberfläche des Bodenkörpers



erleuchtet ?


----------



## Silke (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

@Karsten: sehr gut, setzen bitte! 

Besser kann man es kaum erklären...


----------



## katja (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

@karsten: aha..... 
jaja, dann machs ichs halt randvoll  
danke für die erklärung  

eins noch: das mit der "geeigneten" durchströmung....mein mann möchte den wassereinlauf ganz nach unten in das substrat (blähton) packen, dass das wasser von unten nach oben alles durchströmen muss. ist das so richtig? oder soll es oben rauf plätschern, sich nach unten durcharbeiten und der siff sich ganz unten absetzen?

helf mir nochmal, du machst das so gut


----------



## karsten. (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

Hallo

im einfachstem Fall :
baut beim Befüllen ein ,möglichst viel und möglichst groß, gelochtes Rohr mit ein ,dass am Boden aufsitzt . 
Da rein steckt Ihr den Zuflussschlauch.
dann verteilt sich das Wasser ganz gut , ihr seht wenn der Filter anfängt zu kolmatieren 
und ihr habt gleich noch eine Revisons- und Reinigungsöffnung bis zum Grund


mfG


----------



## katja (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

hallo karsten!
kolmatiert......  sag doch gleich verstopft!! angeber!  

aber ansonsten super tipp! werden wir auf jeden fall einbauen!


----------



## karsten. (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

*DAS* 
ist eine Verstopfung !


*Bodenfilter* verlieren ihre Drainfähigkeit und kolmatieren !


----------



## katja (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

 KARSTEEEEEEN!!!!!!

du bist ja so eklig!!!! ich hab grad gegessen    

und das ohne vorwarnung  

außerdem wollen wir keine bilder von deiner wohnung hier sehen, höchstens vom teich


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

kuckuck!

wollte euch nun das ganze auch mal bepflanzt zeigen  

wie karsten mir empfohlen hat, hinten __ schilf (fett, kommt hoffentlich noch  ) und vorne __ iris und __ brunnenkresse.

bei der brunnenkresse war wohl der plan, dass sie so am becken runterranken soll, aber sie wächst wohl doch lieber nach oben  

bei mir macht echt jeder was er will..... 



obs am neuen filter liegt oder am pflanzenfilter oder vielleicht beides zusammen, wir hatten noch nie so klares wasser, erst recht nicht bei der hitze  

vielen dank nochmal an alle, die gute tipps für uns hatten


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

Hallo Katja,

versuch doch mal am Rand __ Pfennigkraut. Das rankt tatsächlich nur nach unten und nicht nach oben.... mußt nur aufpassen, dass Du dann nicht irgendwann ne feuchte Terrasse bekommst.


----------



## karsten. (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

Hallo Katja 

das sieht doch aus wie aus einem Hochglanzgartenkunstkatalog  


 

Danke auch für das Feedback  !



mfG


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

_Hallo Katja 
das sieht doch aus wie aus einem Hochglanzgartenkunstkatalog _ 


na jetzt übertreibst du aber   ich hoffe dass es nächstes jahr dann richtig schön voll wird!!!

trotzdem danke für dein kompliment


----------



## Conny (31. März 2008)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

Hallo Katja,

 dieses Jahr soll nun auch für unser "sich ständig fortpflanzendes Biotop" ein Pflanzenfilter her. Euer Modell gefällt mir eigentlich am besten. Wie sieht es denn nach einem Jahr aus? Könntet Ihr denn nochmal ein paar Bilder machen, bevor ihr es verlasst


----------



## katja (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

hallo conny!

natürlich mach ich dir später gern ein bild, wenn die sonne endlich rum kommt!  
aussehen tun die zwei pötte noch wie letztes jahr, find ich, lediglich die bepflanzung is natürlich noch nicht soooo in die gänge gekommen. die __ iris wuchert schon kräftig vor sich hin, das __ schilf und die __ brunnenkresse zicken noch rum. is denen wahrscheinlich noch nicht warm genug gewesen, den memmen!


----------



## Trautchen (1. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

Hallo, da muß ich mich doch gleich mal einklinken. Superschöne Idee vor allem für die Terasse unheimlich dekorativ. Wie hast Du das mit dem Reinigen vor bzw. gelöst? Nach Karstens Idee mit dem Rohr oder ausräumen? Interessiert mich sehr, ich habe bei uns auch noch einen Kübel gefunden... Könntest Du das eventuell noch mal von der anderen Seite fotografieren (wenn Du rankommst...)


----------



## katja (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

sorry für die sehr verspätete antwort, aber nun habe ich es endlich geschafft!!!

@conny: das foto is für dich   die bepflanzung ist wie gesagt noch nicht sooo in die gänge gekommen, aber die kübel sind nach wie vor tiptop!

@trautchen: wir haben es wie von karsten vorgeschlagen gelöst und es funktioniert prima! wobei......  gereinigt habe ich die kübel noch nie.....


----------



## Conny (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

Hallo Katja,

 für das Foto! Es sieht doch gut aus  __ Schilf und __ Iris sind gewachsen!


----------



## clem (25. März 2009)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

Hallo Katja,

wo bekomme ich diese Becken her? Natürlich mit diesen Schnabel.



Gruß
Clem


----------



## Christine (26. März 2009)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

Hallo Clemens, 

die gibt es z.B. bei einem Baumarkt namens Pra...ker.


----------



## katja (26. März 2009)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

hallo clemens,
in beitrag #6 hier in diesem thread habe ich den link zu den kästen.
ob pra***ker und co. die führt weiß ich nicht, ich hab die seinerzeit bei nem holzfachhandel gekauft.


----------



## Regina (26. März 2009)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

Hallo Clemens,

gestern war bei uns von diesem Baumarkt ein Prospekt in unserem Briefkasten. Ab morgen gibt es dort wieder diese bekannte Aktion " 20% auf alles, ausser Tiernahrung".


----------



## katja (26. März 2009)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

hallo schwägerin 

er braucht doch aber auch den passenden kunststoffeinsatz und den schnabel, wird das da auch angeboten?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. März 2009)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

ich hab diese inklusive Kunststoffeinsätze bei Horn*ach gesehen, da gibts auch noch andere Varianten. Allerdings ohne überlaufschnabel, aber da kann man ja schnell selber was bauen. Allerdings würd ich die nicht direkt auf die Erde stellen.


----------



## Christine (26. März 2009)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

Also ich hab die Schnäbel bei Pra***ker letzte Woche in der Hand gehabt...


----------



## Regina (26. März 2009)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

Diese Holzkübel gibt es mit Einsatz und Schnabel in verschiedenen Größen bei dem 20% auf alles Baumarkt. Wenn nicht können die die Kübel bestellen und man bekommt trotzdem die 20%. Hab ich vorletztes Jahr so gemacht.


----------



## clem (26. März 2009)

*AW: wie würdet ihr bestücken?*

Hallo an Alle,

schönen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Werde mal sehen wo ich sie bekomme. Hab sie auch im Netz gefunden. z.B. hier:
http://www.garten-traum.de/Pflanzkasten/Carina-6-eck-Pflanzkasten::108.html

Übrigens funktioniert der alte Pflanzenfilter immer noch sehr gut. Hab ihn immer noch nicht gesäubert 

Viele Grüße
Clemens


----------



## HD-Torsten (9. Mai 2009)

*mein Senf*

Das ist ja mal eine geniale Idee  Was ich noch nicht erkennen konnte, wo der Schlauch von der Pumpe in den ersten Kübel hinein geht. Hängt der von oben in dem Kübel oder geht der von unten in den Kübel rein ???

uups , habe mal den anderen Thread bis zum Ende gelesen


----------

